

The death of digg is not exagerated - achille
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/web/the-death-of-digg-is-not-exaggerated-720550

======
ENOTTY
This doesn't provide any evidence other than traffic TO Techradar from Digg.
This title is the true exaggeration here.

~~~
achille
True, but head to digg.com and see the number of comments on the stories. Then
compare to reddit their "smaller*" competitor.

